# Do you know Kapustin?



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well... I do and like his music very much...it is a weird mixt between Jazz and Classical...I bought some CDs.....

KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI 5 ETUDES IN DIFFERENT INTERAVLS OP. 68 MARC-ANDRE HAMELIN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI 8 CONCERT ETUDES OP. 40 MARC-ANDRE HAMELIN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI BAGATELLE OP. 59, NO. 9 MARC-ANDRE HAMELIN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI BAGATELLES JOHN SALMON, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/02/2009 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI ETUDES JOHN SALMON, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/02/2009 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI FROM 24 PRELUDES IN JAZZ STYLE OP. 53 STEVEN OSBORNE, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI PIANO SONATA NO. 15 JOHN SALMON, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/02/2009 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI PIANO SONATA NO. 6 OP. 62 MARC-ANDRE HAMELIN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI PRELUDES JOHN SALMON, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 04/02/2009 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI SONATA NO. 1 (sonata fantasia) op. 39 STEVEN OSBORNE, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI SONATA NO. 10 CARLO LEVI MINZI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI SONATA NO. 11 CARLO LEVI MINZI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI SONATA NO. 12 CARLO LEVI MINZI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI SONATA NO. 2 STEVEN OSBORNE, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI SONATA NO. 8 CARLO LEVI MINZI, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI SONATINA OP. 100 MARC-ANDRE HAMELIN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI SUITE IN THE OLD STYLE OP. 28 MARC-ANDRE HAMELIN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 27/06/2007 
KAPUSTIN NIKOLAI VARIATIONS OP/ 41 MARC-ANDRE HAMELIN, PIANO SYMPH DISQUE COMPACT 
==================================================

I like Marc-André Hamelin!

some information about Nikolai:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikolai_Kapustin

See you.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Introducing Nikolai*













a bit jazz:





Enjoy

Martin


----------



## Tschaikowsky (Jan 21, 2011)

I enjoy Nobuyuki Tsujii's performance of Kapustin's etudes.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The best I´ve heard is the duo for saxophone and cello, the 2 pieces for cello and piano and the string quartet, all on you-tube. Rather a feel-good kind of music, but still refreshing, more than many other strictly composed jazz pieces. by other composers. Haven´t found that many differences and contrasts in the piano works as could perhaps be wished for, though, but it seems worth investigating some of them. Apparently he always composed in this jazzy style, even in the earliest works ...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

He wrote a concerto for alto-saxophone and orchestra, op.50 (1987). Has anyone listened to this? Any opinion?

What about his piano concerti?


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Didn´t give them very much listening, own two of them, very very jazz-ensemble-like and not anything of the Romantic kind, as far as I recall, the sax cto too sweet to my taste probably. They are on you-tube. But on the other hand his works probably can get more valuable, the more you listen to them - as was the case with the above-mentioned ones.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I had never heard of Kapustin until I went to a recital by young Ukranian pianist Tatiana Kolesova last year. She played some Chopin & Ravel, and to finish up, one of the sonatas of Kapustin (I think it was the 2nd?). Anyhow, I liked the interesting jazzy and bluesy harmonies, it was a refreshing contrast to the older works that she played before. It's on the backburner now, but I might well get one of the Naxos discs of his solo piano works. Quite relaxing and down to earth stuff, which is a change from what I usually listen to...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*Difficulties getting his music*



> He wrote a concerto for alto-saxophone and orchestra, op.50 (1987). Has anyone listened to this? Any opinion?
> 
> What about his piano concerti?


Have you seen any CD of these? How can we get them?

Martin, curious


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

No, I don't. 

HarpsichordConcerto, helpless.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

> No, I don't.
> 
> HarpsichordConcerto, helpless


.

Oh, No!

Then how can WE know the music you are asking...? I don't live in Ukrania nor in Russia...

Martin


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

It's alright. It was just a casual question regarding some of Kasputin's concerti. 

HarpsichordConcerto, relaxed.


----------

